#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Koppelen 2 x akai dr4d

## bran0985

Ik ben op zoek naar kabel om 2 x een Akai DR4d te koppelen.
De manual zegt uitsluitend de: Akai AL-X50 te gebruiken.
Nou is dit spul al behoorlijk "vintage" en dus is de kabel , in ieder geval door mij, niet te vinden..
Misschien heeft iemand er nog ééntje  liggen..
Ook op zoek naar een: DR4, DR8 en externe schijf + bekabeling.

----------


## sparky

Zo...ik weet nog dat ik als jong gitaristje het heel spannend vond om in iemands homestudio te komen waar hij opnam met een harddiskrecorder, een DR4, dat had ik nog niet eerder meegemaakt :-) Dat was ongeveer 20 jaar terug....behoorlijk ouwe meuk dus ja. Succes met het zoeken naar een kabel en onthou dat dat een 8-kanaals interface, in een kwaliteit die boven die van de AKAI's ligt, ook de wereld niet kost en dat je daar meestal software bijkrijgt die qua editmogelijkheden van een compleet andere planeet komen.

----------


## bran0985

> Zo...ik weet nog dat ik als jong gitaristje het heel spannend vond om in iemands homestudio te komen waar hij opnam met een harddiskrecorder, een DR4, dat had ik nog niet eerder meegemaakt :-) Dat was ongeveer 20 jaar terug....behoorlijk ouwe meuk dus ja. Succes met het zoeken naar een kabel en onthou dat dat een 8-kanaals interface, in een kwaliteit die boven die van de AKAI's ligt, ook de wereld niet kost en dat je daar meestal software bijkrijgt die qua editmogelijkheden van een compleet andere planeet komen.



ff een update ;-) kabel niet meer nodig,  Dr8 kunnen overnemen, na 5 nummers opnemen gaf hij de geest... nu toch maar overstappen op "modern" spul...  eerst op zoek naar een goede interface (8 kanalen) iemand een goede tip?

----------

